# Quick video of pollen , Feb, 22



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Maples blooming over the weekend.
5 frame nuc gathering pollen.

http://s1196.photobucket.com/user/drone11/media/2014-02-23044242_zps3b28e1ea.mp4.html


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! Our buds are swelling.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice video, good looking hive. Same here last weekend before the cold weather returned.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Some serious backup at the entrance... looks healthy in numbers.
Sometime (probably July) the snow will melt here allowing the girls to get to work. lol


----------

